
68060 and 1920×1080 RTG for Amiga 500 - doener
https://amitopia.com/68060-and-1920x1080-rtg-for-amiga-500/
======
johnklos
I think many of us enjoy seeing the enthusiasm out there for older hardware,
but it's often the case that these projects take so long to actually start to
ship that it's not hard to forget about them. I'd love one of these, but will
I be able to get one in 2020? 2021?

